# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Требуется Программист 1С Омск

## lekhaplaton

В Группу предприятий "Процессор" требуется программист 1С, сотрудник на линию консультации. https://proces.ru/?tab=business      Тел.(3812) 21-01-31       8-913-649-04-15

----------

